# Problem updating Blender



## Criosphinx (Sep 13, 2013)

I have 2.67b_1 installed. I tried to update it to 2.68 a few days ago, it gets stuck at 100% and the system becomes very slow because the make process uses all the RAM. I tried again today with version 2.68a, with the same result. I don't see any updating notes. What should I do?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 16, 2013)

What kind of system do you have? How much RAM and what version of FreeBSD? We have no idea what you're trying to build this on. It may be a P2 with only 12 MB of RAM.


----------



## Criosphinx (Sep 16, 2013)

FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p7

Intel Core i3-3220 3.3 Ghz with 4 GB of RAM and a GeForce GTX 650

Didn't have problems before, I have Xfce4 and regularly update ports, the problem its just with Blender and I donÂ´t have any clue, Blender itself doesn't have any updating notes and the ports it depends on are ok.

While building everything is fine until it reaches 94~96% then starts to get slow, at 100% it gets stuck.


----------



## Junkie (Sep 16, 2013)

Could you please post the stop errors?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 16, 2013)

Are you sure it's 'stuck'? Try pressing ^T (CTRL-T) to see what it's doing. If I remember correctly the last step is quite I/O heavy and may take a while to complete.


----------



## Criosphinx (Sep 18, 2013)

I gave it more time.

CTRL-T output


```
load: 0.11  cmd: cc1 23668 [swread] 603.98r 19.07u 16.78s 4% 3078888k
```

After 30 minutes still it didn't finish, I don't remember the previous version taking so long, should I just wait more time?


----------

